# Software?



## Ceraco (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo ich hab vor kurzem angefangen mit dem grundelagen des programieren ich soll in einem tuturiel ein java script eretellen aber mit welchem programm macht man das ? need help (hier der link mit was ich übe http://www.highscore.de/grundlagen/index.html )

bedanke mich schon mla im voraus


----------



## ARadauer (13. Mrz 2008)

javascript ist nicht java!!!!!!!

javascripst schreibt man mit einem texteditor und führt es im browser aus.


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2008)

http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------



## Ceraco (13. Mrz 2008)

thx des heißt ienfach im editaor schrieben und dann ... des ist ja dnan nur ein text?


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2008)

ja


----------



## Milo (13. Mrz 2008)

Hi,



			
				Ceraco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> des ist ja dnan nur ein text?



Richtig, Du musst es nicht compilieren - http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/index.htm

Gruß Micha


----------



## Ceraco (13. Mrz 2008)

so thx noch ne frage wie kann ich mir das dann anschauen ob des funktioniert?


----------



## maki (13. Mrz 2008)

Lies dir doch mal die Posts und Links durch...


----------



## Guest (13. Mrz 2008)

ja aber das steth net so ville und müsste dann alles lesen machs ja aber mit anderem tuturiol wollte nur wissen wie ichs überprüfen / ausprobieren kann wie des geht


----------

